

Same time, online. On building Synchronous Social Services - ian
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/17447770821/same-time-online-on-building-synchronous-social

======
izak30
The author mentions demonstrations. I'd argue that Anonymous DDoSing a target
is about as close as we've come to large, distributed, synchronous
demonstrations.

The engagement patterns are also especially interesting. My last big idea was
for a synchronous platform. I had suspected that was an issue, but I'd be more
interested in seeing the graphs from things like "words with friends", which
I'm sure anybody who HAS seen it can't really talk about.

~~~
josephd
Hi Izak. I am quite interested in the details of your last idea for a
synchronous platform. If you don't mind, could you shed some light on what
problem you trying to solve? Thanks.

~~~
izak30
Sorry to be rude, but not really. It turns out it is tangential to the rest of
my comment and I should have edited it out :)

